# لماذا لا يوجد قسم للحوار الاسلامي ؟



## thunderbolt (2 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا لماذا لا تقومون بفتح قسم جديد وهو قسم الحوار الاسلامي 
وفيه يتم طرح الاسئلة عن الاسلام وانا حابة اجاوب الناس المسيحية في ديني  
وسيكون امر ممتعا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2015)

كآن في قسم وأتقفل..آتمني يرجع تآي فعلاً.​


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

والله كان يوجد وقفلوه 
طيب لماذا اقفلوه ؟ 
اتمنى من الإدارة الكريمة توافق على طلبي وترجع قسم الحوار الاسلامي 
ما عليكم امر


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2015)

مفيش داعى 
خلاص عرفنا عنكم كل حاجة المستخبى انكشف وبان  


بقولك إية... أخبارك إية ؟ مقولتيش يعنى انتى فى أى مرحلة دراسية ؟

صورتك الرمزية لذيذة اوى انا هسرقها منك


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مفيش داعى
> خلاص عرفنا عنكم كل حاجة المستخبى انكشف وبان
> 
> 
> ...



الحمدالله اخباري كويسة وتمام انا خلصت دراستي معاي دبلوم حاسب آلي بس افكر اكمل دراستي الجامعية وافكر في تخصص إدارة الأعمال ان اخذ بكالوريوس فيه وايضا الماجستير لانه تخصص مطلوب بكل مكان وتخصص مرغوب فيه 
والله اعجبتك صورتي الرمزية اخذيها من تغلاش عليكي  
بس حتى لو كنتو عارفين عنا كل شيء انا حابة يفتحون القسم الاسلامي وراح يكون الامر شيق


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2015)

thunderbolt قال:


> الحمدالله اخباري كويسة وتمام انا خلصت دراستي معاي دبلوم حاسب آلي بس افكر اكمل دراستي الجامعية وافكر في تخصص إدارة الأعمال ان اخذ بكالوريوس فيه وايضا الماجستير لانه تخصص مطلوب بكل مكان وتخصص مرغوب فيه
> والله اعجبتك صورتي الرمزية اخذيها من تغلاش عليكي
> بس حتى لو كنتو عارفين عنا كل شيء انا حابة يفتحون القسم الاسلامي وراح يكون الامر شيق



هيغتالونا لو فتحناه تاني . ترضي يغتالونا.!


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هيغتالونا لو فتحناه تاني . ترضي يغتالونا.!



لا ما ارضى 
طيب خلاص لا تفتحونه مادام الامر يسبب لكم المضايقات 
مع انه كان ودي ينفتح مرة اخرى بس عشان استمتع بالحوار معاكم 
لانني احب تبادل الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي بين الطرفين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2015)

thunderbolt قال:


> لا ما ارضى
> طيب خلاص لا تفتحونه مادام الامر يسبب لكم المضايقات
> مع انه كان ودي ينفتح مرة اخرى بس عشان استمتع بالحوار معاكم
> لانني احب تبادل الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي بين الطرفين



انا بهزر ع فكره..

بس الادراه اللي تمتلك الاسباب لعدم فتحه.

وبعدين ممكن نتبادل الحوار انا وانتي ونشد ف شعر بعض leasantr


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا بهزر ع فكره..
> 
> بس الادراه اللي تمتلك الاسباب لعدم فتحه.
> 
> وبعدين ممكن نتبادل الحوار انا وانتي ونشد ف شعر بعض leasantr



الحمدالله انه السالفة اطلعت مش اغتيال  وانك كنت بتهزر 
اكيد ممكن نتبادل الحوار في موضوع معين بس بدون ما نشد في شعر بعض هههههه 
وعلى طاري الشعر انا الان بالصالون قاعدة اعمل حمام زيت لشعري وواضعة جهاز بخار على شعري  لتغذية شعري  وفي نفس الوقت داخلة على المنتدى من تلفوني اتواصل معكم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2015)

آها..هتعمل قصة بوي..!!

وآنآ رآح إعمل قصة جيرل .!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





نعيماً مُقدماً..

س ـ هو عندكو . صآلونآت . ؟ ولا إنتي ف بلد ديموقراطي.؟


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

نعم الحمدالله بلدي نظامه الديمقراطية وبلد الحرية 
وكل شخص يفعل ما يريد بدون ما يضايق الشخص الآخر  
بس انا غيرت رأيي قصة البوي ما راح تكون حلوة علي راح اطلب قصة شعر ثانية بخاطري اقص شعري كاريه مدرج بس بعد زواجي ان شاء الله انا دلوقتي كاتبة كتابي من سنة بس لحد دلوقتي ما صار العرس ولا عطاني المهر وانا بإنتظاره


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2015)

الف مبروك ..ربنا يتتملك علي خير..

وبعدين إزاي مجابش المهر للحين ويسيبك منتظره..

هل المهر 100 ناقه حمرآء .!


----------



## thunderbolt (3 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> الف مبروك ..ربنا يتتملك علي خير..
> 
> وبعدين إزاي مجابش المهر للحين ويسيبك منتظره..
> 
> هل المهر 100 ناقه حمرآء .!



لانه ظروفه صعبة وحالته المادية صعبة وانا اصلا ما طلبت فلوس كتير 
في بنات غيري طلبوا مهر غالي واعطوهم ازواجهم ما طلبوا
الا انا مع اني ما طلبت فلوس كتيره مهري متوسط المبلغ ولا يكفيني اصلا لتلبية احتياجاتي للاستعداد العرس ومع هذا كل يوم يقول لي اصبري واصبري لين ادبر مبلغ المهر وشكله مطول بالسالفة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2015)

thunderbolt قال:


> انا دلوقتي *كاتبة كتابي من سنة* بس لحد دلوقتي ما صار العرس *ولا عطاني المهر* وانا بإنتظاره


 *[FONT=&quot]كاتبة كتابك وما أعطى مهر  ؟!! كييف يعنى ؟؟؟ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حابين ( لو ما فيها رزالة ) نتعرف على عاداتكم تلك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التى تكتبون فيه الكتاب ( تعقدون زواج ) بدون مهور مخالفة لشرع لله !!؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم تسمعى عن المرأة التى أوقفت " عمر بن الخطاب " ( أمير المؤمنين نفسه ) لتذكره بهذه الآية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وَءَاتُواْ ٱلنِّسَآءَ صَدُقَٰتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً ) [/FONT]*​ *هل تختلف عاداتكم الأسلامية عن مصر ؟*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كاتبة كتابك وما أعطى مهر  ؟!! كييف يعنى ؟؟؟ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حابين ( لو ما فيها رزالة ) نتعرف على عاداتكم تلك *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]التى تكتبون فيه الكتاب ( تعقدون زواج ) بدون مهور مخالفة لشرع لله !!؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم تسمعى عن المرأة التى أوقفت " عمر بن الخطاب " ( أمير المؤمنين نفسه ) لتذكره بهذه الآية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( وَءَاتُواْ ٱلنِّسَآءَ صَدُقَٰتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً ) [/FONT]*​ *هل تختلف عاداتكم الأسلامية عن مصر ؟*​[/FONT]


خليك محضر خير يا عم المحامى
بتقولك ظروفة صعبة:t26:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> خليك محضر خير يا عم المحامى
> بتقولك ظروفة صعبة:t26:


*لأ أنا بسأل من الناحية الشرعية مش من ناحية الظروف
الظروف الصعبة تبقى ( خطوبة ) عادى جدا مش مشكلة
هل تختلف العادات هناك عن عادات مصر 
هو دة سؤالى 
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ أنا بسأل من الناحية الشرعية مش من ناحية الظروف
> الظروف الصعبة تبقى ( خطوبة ) عادى جدا مش مشكلة
> هل تختلف العادات هناك عن عادات مصر
> هو دة سؤالى
> *​


انا فاهم قصدك صدقنى عوبد
بس انا مكن يوصلنى ان دة مش صح وغلط اكمل كدة 
فقولت خلينا نعذر الشخص حتى لو مؤقتا بس كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا فاهم قصدك صدقنى عوبد
> بس انا مكن يوصلنى ان دة مش صح وغلط اكمل كدة
> فقولت خلينا نعذر الشخص حتى لو مؤقتا بس كدة


*يا معشر الشباب من أستطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج
وكون الشاب قدراته المالية بسيطة - شئ لا يُعيبه أبداً 
سؤالى عن تطبيق الشرع فقط 
هل بيختلف من بلد لأخرى ؟!
أنا بكررها أهو علشان محدش يفهم غلط 
*​


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا معشر الشباب من أستطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج
> وكون الشاب قدراته المالية بسيطة - شئ لا يُعيبه أبداً
> سؤالى عن تطبيق الشرع فقط
> هل بيختلف من بلد لأخرى ؟!
> ...


اووووووووك يا كبيررر وصلت خلالالالالاص
والى يقولك مش فاهم يبقى بيستعبط ههههه


----------



## thunderbolt (1 فبراير 2015)

*الحمدالله واخيرا عطاني نص فلوس  المهر مع هدايا *

*وكتب لي رسالة في ظرف بين الهدايا ( شكرا لطول بالك وانتظارك وحسن ظنك بي )*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2015)

الف الف مبرك


----------

